# DTG printing services in Georgia



## sigarooo (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey everyone. I'm in the process of getting my designs printed on my shirts. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with a reputable DTG printing company based in Georgia that they can point me towards. the first release run will be about 100-150 garments. Any information will be kindly appreciated.

Thank you, 
Ben


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

I am in Tennessee - message me if I can be of help.


----------



## Infinity Out (Oct 4, 2015)

We are in North GA about 20 min from ATL.
Let me know if we can help~
Infinity Outfitters
404-520-7161


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

What city are you located ?



sigarooo said:


> Hey everyone. I'm in the process of getting my designs printed on my shirts. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with a reputable DTG printing company based in Georgia that they can point me towards. the first release run will be about 100-150 garments. Any information will be kindly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,
> Ben


----------



## sigarooo (Sep 4, 2014)

Im located in Marietta.


----------

